# How many deer/shoulder mounts per week on average?



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say that all depends on how they are tanned or in more and more cases.......NOT tanned and just DP'd. There is a guy close to me (Weedsport NY) that DP's everything and he does alot. I am not sure if he has a motto but i will put him in the category of quantity over quality. It takes time and people just need to be patient. realisticly though........you should be able to at least tan a cape and mount in a week on a slow pace.....all depends on how you want to run it I guess.


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi I'am a taxidermist up in Saskatchewan, I mount an average of 8 deer heads per week once I have all the capes prepared and I tan my own capes .


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

I average 5 per week. But feel good to do 15-18/month due to answering phones, dealing with customers, finish work, shipping ect


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 6-10 month turnaround. When a head is dropped off I measure,skin,flesh salt & dry then ship to one of the best tanneries in the US . The cape is professionally tanned then shipped back to me between 2 and 4 months later. The supplies are ordered , the forms are prepped, the cape is prepped then it is mounted. The actual mounting time (putting the hide on the form and sewing) is about 2 hours. The total time per head is +10 hrs depending on number of holes, scars or custom work required.


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

I tan all my capes first and then turn about 3 to 5 per week. I work full time at a power plant, swing shifts, and have three kids, so time management is a huge issue. My tuffest thing to do is say no, but I have to keep my numbers down so that I can take my time on every mount I do. I have never lost a customer because it took too long. Most of my deer are out the door by the first of aug.


----------

